# Orc and Gobbos Lords....what to pick?



## waaaghsokro (Feb 7, 2009)

i'm trying to think of other lords to lead my force other than gorbad ironclaw. any combos you guys know that work well?


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

i like grom the paunch, hes pretty crazy, skarsnik and gobbla are nothign to shrug at either, i dont like Azhag that mcuh, other than being on the wyvern hes not that great


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's a set-up I often use with my general:

Black Orc Warboss
-Boar
-Heavy armour
-Ulag's Akrit Axe
-Warboss Umm's Best Hat
-Bigged's Kickin' Boots
= 263


----------



## waaaghsokro (Feb 7, 2009)

one combo i was thinking of was 

Borc Warboss
-Boar
-Heavy Armor
-Martog's Best Basha
-Effigy of Mork
-Bigged's Kickin Boots
-Enchanted Sheild (optional)
= 265
This setup gives me 5 attacks at WS 8 and Str. 6. i'm hitting anything except elf lords on 3s and with effigy of mork anything but lords are hitting me on 5s and most rank and file troops are hitting me on 5s or even 6s. The sheild upgrades me from a 2+ to a 1+ that could be useful. The only problem is no ward save for attacks that ignore armor.


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

looks pretty dirty, idk if you need the ward save,


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, this is kinda an old thread, but I just found it and am tempted to help out my fellow greenies!

Borc Lord of Doom: 253 pts
--Boar
--Heavy Armor/Shield
--Martog's Best Basha
--Warboss Umms Best Boss 'At
--Kickin Boots
Needless to say pretty much enemy lords are the only thing he fears, with the same WS of chaos lords and vampire counts, and 5 str 6 attacks.

Gobbo Support Lord: pts
--Armor of Gork/Shield
--Martog's Best Basha
--Warboss Umm's Best Boss 'At
--Wolf
This lord was made to support a goblin army, with his high amount of leadership (8...), T5 to survive longer, a +4 save and a +5 ward (best saves a gobbo can get without enchanted shield, which takes away the T5), and speed, to get away from any nasty guys who want to smash him. He also fights ok against rank and file troops with 4 str 5 ws 6 attacks.

Orc Shaman Lord: 304ish pts
--Level 4
--Staff of Baduumm
--2x DS
The center piece to my O&G gunline, he is capable of unleashing hell on his opponents in the magic phase, and also of giving me two more DS and DD to work with (the gunline army had 10 DD )

Those are just a few I've used in the past, they have all served me well.

Regards,
Mutants_ho!


----------

